

Javascript hoisting explained - Kennethtruyers
http://www.kenneth-truyers.net/2013/04/20/javascript-hoisting-explained/

======
ndesaulniers
A nice follow up would be to explain the pattern of using immediately
executing functions in loops to introduce scope, and how the let keyword
proposed for ES6 will alleviate the need.

